# Good Water!!!!



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

I am very happy to report that a month after setting up my 75 gallon tank I now have GOOD WATER! Tests just 2 weeks ago were dismal and unfortunately I had fish living in it. High level pH, high amonia, levels of nitrites and nitrates not good - now ALL is well. Well almost. pH is still just a little high (7.6) but I'm going to add some more lace rock and hopefully that will help bring that down. What else does anyone recommend for high pH? They didn't have API pH down at the local pet store. 

But amonia is rock bottom and all other levels are well within normal limits.

Happy dance! And off to get some neon tetras for the tank! I'll post pictures later.

Dulcie


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Your pH is fine. As long as its stable and not changing all the time its ok. Most fish will adapt to it no problem. If you start screwing with it, you asking for trouble in my opnion  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1 especially on the "high" pH.


High pH is caused by low carbon dioxide. Which can hardly be harmful to fish.

On my planted non circulated tanks I routinely have pH of 8.4-8.8 (api high range kit) yet tetras and hatchetfish thrive and live for years.

my .02


----------



## tomi5 (Aug 29, 2011)

how to get rid of snails


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tomi5 said:


> how to get rid of snails


do nothing.

I have always had a snail bloom initially in my planted tanks. the a year later only a few are left.

So like I said-----do nothing. *old dude


my .02


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Why is this posted in site news? lol


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

pjones said:


> Why is this posted in site news? lol


Sorry - My original post was about my good water test results - that was good news to me.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use API pH down because my fish would not tolerate a high pH.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Ripster3859 said:


> I use API pH down because my fish would not tolerate a high pH.


Bull *r2

I have neon tetras and silver hacterfish that lived for years and years in a tank where the pH was 8.4-8.8 (api high range test kit purple).

IMHO it's not the pH but why the pH is high. *old dude

In my case the uncirculated, no mechnical filters and no water change tanks have a high pH because the plants suck out the carbon dioxide and return oxygen. And as a result the fish thrive, are healthy, active, and live for years.

still just my .02


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well you are lucky! My fish repeatedly died due to high pH.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Ripster3859 said:


> Well you are lucky! My fish repeatedly died due to high pH.


IMHO your fish died because of what was causing the high pH not the high pH itself. To me you best course of action is to change that underlying cause not add chemicals.


But that's just me and my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> but I'm going to add some more lace rock and hopefully that will help bring that down


Lace rock won't bring your ph down it will raise it. and in time to 8.0+


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> IMHO your fish died because of what was causing the high pH not the high pH itself. To me you best course of action is to change that underlying cause not add chemicals.
> 
> 
> But that's just me and my .02


*i/a* figure out why, then correct, chemicals are worst on the fish than the high PH, IMO


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

nicklo said:


> i have more than 50 fish in my 39gallon,but my mother thread me she will cook some of my lovely fish


Nicklo, please stay on topic. This statement makes no sense.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

nicklo said:


> Susan,you always make me sad,so is time so you to have a bed


I'm sorry if it makes you sad, but I have had complaints on this type of posts that don't pertain to topic.

And I go to bed when I am ready! Respect your elders.


----------



## gigi (Nov 9, 2011)

You may consider weather the tank ecological adjustment system is stable or not,try to adding some Nitricfy bacteria like Biozym or other PH adjustment medicine.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gigi said:


> You may consider weather the tank ecological adjustment system is stable or not,try to adding some Nitricfy bacteria like Biozym or other PH adjustment medicine.


It has been my experience that thriving fast growing plants provide the best and most stable system in tanks.

Plus my pH values are always high because the plants are sucking out the carbon dioxide. Yet fish reported as "needing" low ph like tetras, hatchet fish and so on thrive and live for years and years.

Therefore I do not recommend and advise against using any added bacteria or pH adjustment chemicals.

Still just my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants suck out CO2 in everyone's tank, not just beaslbob's^. Plants do not cause a high ph, as implied. At the end of a lighting period in a planted tank, your ph will have gone up slightly due to the usage of the available CO2 in the water, but will go back to where it started from before your lighting period began by time the lights come on again.


----------



## bchris113 (Dec 6, 2011)

I test the water for both KH and GH because the play a role in buffering the conditions that effect pH. For instance I live in an area with a lot of lava rock. The tap water is very low in calcium. Calcium buffers the pH of the water. I add baking soda to my water changes to increase the calcium level. To soften the water and boost the magnesium level I also add some Epsom salt. I understand there are many other tests available as well for other specific nutrients. I hope that helps, I apologize if I confused you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

bchris113 said:


> I test the water for both KH and GH because the play a role in buffering the conditions that effect pH. For instance I live in an area with a lot of lava rock. The tap water is very low in calcium. Calcium buffers the pH of the water. I add baking soda to my water changes to increase the calcium level. To soften the water and boost the magnesium level I also add some Epsom salt. I understand there are many other tests available as well for other specific nutrients. I hope that helps, I apologize if I confused you.


Who is this addressed to?


----------

